# Uh, what? When did Future Shop start selling instruments?



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/class.asp?logon=&langid=EN&catid=27238

They're even carrying Fender...

Say whaaaaat?!


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

They were pushing a "Vince Neil" special edition guitar a while ago... 'cause he's such a smoking six-stringer! LOL 

Looks like they've expanded... something weird about that whole situation. Blagh.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Doubt I would buy a guitar online from Futureshop and I sure ain't driving to Edmonton for one:

"PLEASE NOTE THAT OUR SELECTION OF MUSICAL INSTRUMENTS IS ONLY AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE ONLINE OR AT OUR SOUTH EDMONTON, ALBERTA LOCATION."


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats crossing the line a bit.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Buy your "mystery wood" (plywood) guitar at future shop today!


----------



## shane (Oct 13, 2009)

I used to work there.

They are selling guitars only at Edmonton because it's just the sotre that gets to test stuff out.

They sell some half decent stuff. Prices are meh.

I believe they brought them in because CD's take up so much space in the store, and they make very little money on them.


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

I've seen them here in vancouver. Not the brands I see on those sites, some other ones.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I posted about this awhile ago but have since been to the actual store in Edmonton. They do have some nice stuff in there (I was expecting a Radio Shack Mach II) and most of their prices are around par with most places in Canada (some are high).

Yeah, it does seem weird.

TG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been in the Edmonton store, it's very well set up, and seems to be staffed by pro's. It's kind of separated from the main store by a 1/2 wall. I didn't buy anything but I got the "warm fuzzy feeling" I never get at an Axe. Full Fender line, guitars, amps, parts, clothing, strings, PA's, stage equipment, mikes, effects, humidor for the q-sticks.....everything.
Prices looked good to me.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Funny, cause I just posted about how Best Buy in the USA has a full-on music store in some of their locations. I was talking to the clerk there and he said Best Buy had something in the works coming up for Canada. Future Shop IS owned by Best Buy so I guess this is the beginning. New competition for L&M I guess. Prices on the site aren't so great. The MIM Fenders are $599 on there but I know they're closer to $500 or less on the wall at the local stores here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Prices aren't that impressive, and I do wonder about their service.

I remember checking this out at a Best Buy--they had two sets of GHS Boomers--the same gauge, only difference was the packaging, and the price difference was about $2--for the packaging.

I can see a salesman talking someone up to the higher price strings, just because of the packaging.

If I'd had more time I was prepared to play "unknowing" parent looking to buy strings and see what they said.

I get the same feeling from Future Shop

Maybe I'm wrong, and I hope I am, but I'm suspicious...


----------

